# Fun season in the mountains (continues ) updated again



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 13, 2021)

Got one early this week and a good one this morning. The big one was almost 2 miles in. Should have packed out. Regret that now. I'm a little bit sore.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 13, 2021)

I know it's the bear forum 
It should be the mountain forum


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 13, 2021)

Very nice.  You picked a great time to be in the mountains.  It's been beautiful.  Care to share what county?


----------



## Stump06 (Nov 13, 2021)

Ridge runner 82 said:


> I know it's the bear forum
> It should be the mountain forum



It really should be...


----------



## huntfishwork (Nov 13, 2021)

Congratulations nice bucks and rifle!


----------



## bany (Nov 13, 2021)

Good week! Great bucks, congratulations!


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 13, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Very nice.  You picked a great time to be in the mountains.  It's been beautiful.  Care to share what county?


Let's just say it's in the northeast part of the state


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2021)

Couple fine bucks. Where's the bear?


----------



## bear claw (Nov 13, 2021)

Great buck congratulations


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 13, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Couple fine bucks. Where's the bear?


Saw lots of sign 
Got plenty of them at the house that's easier
To get out


----------



## jbogg (Nov 13, 2021)

That’s a great week in the mountains.  Congrats!


----------



## splatek (Nov 13, 2021)

That’s awesome
Congrats!


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank y'all
I live up here so I have a little bit of an advantage. But most people have no idea how many hard miles me and my family put in to find them every year.(I know some of you do) My dad was in there with me this morning. Made it that much better. I wouldn't trade it for anything. 
Bonus hunt time now!!!


----------



## Back40hunter (Nov 13, 2021)

Congratulations! Two nice bucks in the mountains is a big accomplishment. Most folks can’t appreciate how much time and effort goes into this hunting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2021)

Back40hunter said:


> Congratulations! Two nice bucks in the mountains is a big accomplishment. Most folks can’t appreciate how much time and effort goes into this hunting.


Truth. You earn any legal buck you kill on public land in the mountains.


----------



## Christian hughey (Nov 14, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Professor (Nov 14, 2021)

**** of a week. Congratulations on some well-earned bucks.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Nov 14, 2021)

Congrats, you sir are a mountain buck slayer!!


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 18, 2021)

My son got him one this afternoon
First one by himself
I'm one proud daddy


----------



## bear claw (Nov 18, 2021)

Congratulations yall have had a heck of a year.


----------



## Whit90 (Nov 18, 2021)

That’s awesome. Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## splatek (Nov 19, 2021)

Heck yeah!
How old's your boy? I am always trying to tell my eleven year old he can do it, so for reference I'm curious about your son's age. 

Congrats to him and to you!


----------



## kingfish (Nov 19, 2021)

Awesome !!!  Congratulations.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 19, 2021)

splatek said:


> Heck yeah!
> How old's your boy? I am always trying to tell my eleven year old he can do it, so for reference I'm curious about your son's age.
> 
> Congrats to him and to you!


Thanks everyone 
Its been an awesome year so far 
He's 14


----------



## Worley (Nov 19, 2021)

Ridge great bucks sir and well earned as others have already said.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 21, 2021)

My buddy got him some pork this afternoon


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 21, 2021)

Ridge runner 82 said:


> My buddy got him some pork this afternoon View attachment 1118184View attachment 1118185





3 with a single shot rifle?  Quick reloads! Nice work!!!!!


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 21, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> 3 with a single shot rifle?  Quick reloads! Nice work!!!!!


That's what I told him


----------



## splatek (Nov 21, 2021)

Outstanding!!! i still haven’t crossed paths with a hog in the hills while armed.


----------



## Duff (Nov 21, 2021)

That’s awesome bud!!  They him congratulations!!


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 21, 2021)

I pulled a cam a while back and never looked at the card till today 
This was on it . Probably the biggest one I've ever seen up here


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2021)

Heck yeah, great looking bucks congrats.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 22, 2021)

Ridge runner 82 said:


> I pulled a cam a while back and never looked at the card till today
> This was on it . Probably the biggest one I've ever seen up here
> View attachment 1118235



I think the mountains are conducive to pigs getting absolutely huge. They truly seem to want nothing to do with human populations. I counted 15 deer feeding on the side of the highways as I drove up last Thursday night between Dahlonega and Suches, yet in all my years I have never witnessed a pig feeding on the side of the road. I have seen rooting along the roadside, but never actually seen the pigs do it. Unlike bear they don’t raid birdfeeders and garbage cans either. They seem to prefer some of the most remote and rugged country that North Georgia has to offer, and as a result can grow to some tremendous proportions.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 22, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I think the mountains are conducive to pigs getting absolutely huge. They truly seem to want nothing to do with human populations. I counted 15 deer feeding on the side of the highways as I drove up last Thursday night between Dahlonega and Suches, yet in all my years I have never witnessed a pig feeding on the side of the road. I have seen rooting along the roadside, but never actually seen the pigs do it. Unlike bear they don’t raid birdfeeders and garbage cans either. They seem to prefer some of the most remote and rugged country that North Georgia has to offer, and as a result can grow to some tremendous proportions.


I agree 
I can only think of one time I saw them on a road side and it was like 2 am.


----------



## bany (Nov 23, 2021)

Congratulations to your boy!
And the pigs aren’t often roadkill anywhere from what I’ve seen.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Nov 28, 2021)

Those pictures are really nice quality,  are those with a phone or do you take a camera with you?


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Nov 28, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> Those pictures are really nice quality,  are those with a phone or do you take a camera with you?


I phone


----------



## Back40hunter (Dec 1, 2021)

Dad gum you fellows are slaying them. Better slow down before you kill off the seed? Sure enough some good work by your family. Congratulations again.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 4, 2021)

Great season guys!! Thanks for sharing it with us, hard to beat that kind of success...keep it comin!!


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Dec 5, 2021)

We had a great time on our annual camping trip. Finally got my son his first high elevation buck.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Dec 6, 2021)

Back40hunter said:


> Dad gum you fellows are slaying them. Better slow down before you kill off the seed? Sure enough some good work by your family. Congratulations again.


Thanks it's been a great year!!!
Don't worry we spread them out over three different Countys


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 6, 2021)

wow, what a great season, @Ridge runner 82 ! Congrats!!

I noticed that those pigs all have their eyes closed. I was always told in my early years that if a deer's eyes are closed when you walk up to it after the shot, then it is most likely still alive. I've never walked up on one that wasn't stone dead, and they all died with its eyes open. Interesting that the pigs all have their eyes closed. Ive never killed a pig either.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Dec 6, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> wow, what a great season, @Ridge runner 82 ! Congrats!!
> 
> I noticed that those pigs all have their eyes closed. I was always told in my early years that if a deer's eyes are closed when you walk up to it after the shot, then it is most likely still alive. I've never walked up on one that wasn't stone dead, and they all died with its eyes open. Interesting that the pigs all have their eyes closed. Ive never killed a pig either.


Thanks
I've never paid attention to pigs eyes but I will now. Those had been dead for an hour. As far as I know if a deer's eyes are closed he's alive.


----------

